# Gulp Bait



## dondford (Feb 26, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with Gulp Shrimp or Gulp Sand Fleas surf casting?

Thanks
D


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been wondering if anything will hit the Gulp Crabs. I use and love the 3" shrimp but wonder how the crabs will do......


----------



## dondford (Feb 26, 2012)

tjwareusmc

You are getting good results with the Gulp Shrimp while surf casting, right? What color are you using and how to your rig them. I'm thinking about setting up a two hook Pomp rig and baiting one each with shrimp and sand flea (either Gulp or real). Should be a good test between these two baits. I have posted the Gulp question on several forums and getting mixed but mostly negative replies on the Gulp Sand Fleas but will wait for a broader reply. I'm not sure why the Gulp shrimp would get better results than the Gulp sand fleas.

D


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Redfish love the Gulp crabs. However you must be in an area that Redfish frequent. My rule is 4 inch shrimp for the trout and 2 inch crabs for the Redfish. Good Luck


----------

